# Mozilla Firefox discussion megathread



## Desmond (Jun 3, 2015)

This thread is dedicated to discussions, announcements and troubleshooting of the greatest Open Source browser in the market - Mozilla Firefox

Links:

Download - Download Firefox â€” Free Web Browser â€” Mozilla
Marketplace - Firefox Marketplace
Addons - Add-ons for Firefox
Firefox for Android (Homepage) - *www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/android/
Firefox for Android (Play Store) - *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.mozilla.firefox&hl=en

- - - Updated - - -

In version 38.0.5, Firefox adds Pocket, a feature to save your links to the Pocket cloud service and access them from all your devices that use your Firefox account. Personally I feel this is unnecessary since you can sync bookmarks.

Another feature added to Firefox for desktop is the Reader mode, which works similar to the Reader mode on Firefox for Android. It gets rid of all the clutter and streamlines a webpage for easy reading.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jun 8, 2015)

Sad that no one has posted ..


----------



## Desmond (Jun 8, 2015)

I will keep updating as updates keep coming.

From what I know, Firefox lost some market share this quarter. They are trying to get some traction by starting their FoxYeah campaign to promote themselves.

- - - Updated - - -

BTW, has anyone used Firefox Hello and Pockets?


----------



## Faun (Jun 8, 2015)

I am using pockets. My primary browser is firefox.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 9, 2015)

I am using Waterfox. Firefox's x64 bit browser...

*www.waterfoxproject.org/


----------



## $hadow (Jun 9, 2015)

I use firefox but chrome is way more useful for me.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 9, 2015)

bssunil said:


> I am using Waterfox. Firefox's x64 bit browser...
> 
> *www.waterfoxproject.org/



But is it really useful now that Firefox has released their own 64 bit version.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 25, 2015)

most problems of FF freezing is due to the shockwave flash player


----------



## Desmond (Jun 25, 2015)

That is really a bug with the flash plugin, not a problem with Firefox itself.


----------



## $hadow (Jun 25, 2015)

Chrome is also freezing a lot of late but the recent flash player update fixed most of it.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 26, 2015)

Try creating a new profile and see.

Start Firefox with -P. A profile selection window will one. Create a new one and select that one. Now Firefox will open using the new profile. Check if the problem persists. If it does not that means that some add-on is problematic.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 27, 2015)

But I use Flashblock and Adblock Plus too. I have never faced any performance issues.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 29, 2015)

30 tabs open...1 GB RAM.

I think you should go a bit easy on your PC.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 29, 2015)

ax3 said:


> @*DeSmOnD dAvId* ... u have a very powerful pc ... mine is a basic 1 ...
> 
> now ff uses only 130 mb with 30 tabs opened ... earlier it would have crashed or 1 gb might have been used ...



30 tabs  navigating is a pain...i usually open max 10 tabs


----------



## Desmond (Jun 29, 2015)

I would suggest that you close tabs that you don't need.

Which version of Firefox are you using BTW? There have been a lot of improvements in recent versions.


----------

